# Standard air con upgrade



## stuartg94 (May 2, 2018)

Hi all,

Is it possible to upgrade the standard air con to the digital climate control ones? I have a 65 reg TTS with the standard air con, I have heated seats etc. but is it possible to upgrade the standard air con to the £495 upgraded ones?

I have noticed they pull out, so I can't see why not?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

When I looked at the parts list/diagram it seems like there's lots of different behind the scenes. I'd say it's not a simple upgrade.


----------



## stuartg94 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for the response.

I see, do you think it'd be worth contacting Audi or do you think they would just dismiss it? This is my first Audi so I'm not too sure how they deal with things.

Cheers again


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most dealers wouldn't support after market fitting of options without an official program from Audi.
It would be cheaper to sell the car and get one with the options you desire.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

stuartg94 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I see, do you think it'd be worth contacting Audi or do you think they would just dismiss it? This is my first Audi so I'm not too sure how they deal with things.
> 
> Cheers again


This has been investigated in the past, the conclusion was that though it's potentially possible to install deluxe climate control the complexity and cost would be ridiculous (circa £3000 or more). A main dealer would not attempt this type of upgrade, you would be reliant on a third party specialist. So with that would come some pretty big warranty issues.

As suggested above if you can't live without it then sell your car and buy another one that has it.


----------



## stuartg94 (May 2, 2018)

Damn, not the response I was hoping for but thank you for your help guys.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Stuart - My 65 plate TTS had manual aircon (did you buy my old car? TW Audi).

My new RS has the auto system and initially I thought great, pretty lights and put on auto to 'set and forget'. Well to be honest, pretty lights aside, it isn't that much better, than the manual, as I am finding I am constantly having to make changes, more so than the manual. In fact the auto aircon on my 2003 A2 is better.

So I would not worry about changing. Hope that eases the disappointment


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Agreed, I've had many cars with climate or fully auto and was always having to adjust temp. Not worth the extra cost IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Pugliese said:


> Hi Stuart - My 65 plate TTS had manual aircon (did you buy my old car? TW Audi).
> 
> My new RS has the auto system and initially I thought great, pretty lights and put on auto to 'set and forget'. Well to be honest, pretty lights aside, it isn't that much better, than the manual, as I am finding I am constantly having to make changes, more so than the manual. In fact the auto aircon on my 2003 A2 is better.
> 
> So I would not worry about changing. Hope that eases the disappointment


Whilst I would not want to not have the climate control, in auto the blower is too strong for me most of the time so I dial it down. Happy with it otherwise.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Ben-S said:


> Whilst I would not want to not have the climate control, in auto the blower is too strong for me most of the time so I dial it down. Happy with it otherwise.


Ben - that is exactly what I have found and the minute you dial the blower down, it comes out of auto and you have little better than the bog standard manual system apart from the better looking lit dials.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Can you set the blower (air con) strength in the menus anywhere? It's been an option on previous Audi/VW cars I've had.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow I didn't realize this car could be equipped with manual climate. Had to look long and hard for a photo of it.

https://www.autocar.co.uk/sites/aut.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/dsc_7592.jpg

Auto climate adds a number of sensors including outside air temp, intake air temp, vent output temp, heater core temp, cabin humidity (inside the little fins at the base of the inside rear view mirror housing against the windshield), and solar load sensor (the little black "R2D2" ball in the center of the dash board on top), and probably a few more. Definitely not easy to add yourself. Personally I love the displays in the vent centers (and passengers always want to "pet" them).

Personally living in LA, I prefer just fresh air most of the time because there's no heating or cooling needed, so have mine set at 1 fan and 70 F. But I do love Auto for if it's a hot day and I've parked in the sun, want the car to cool down but back down once it's cooler...


----------

